# Chemigating insecticides Alfalfa



## Apm1026 (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anyone have experience applying insecticides like Lambda ( Karate, Warrior) through center pivots ?? I'm thinking it would save application costs and eliminate tire tracking in the field from the ground sprayer. I know these products have a label for this application, also thinking about adding Headline for leaf spot to the mix. I'm in South GA, so we have all the bugs worms and diseases


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

You will need a back flow preventer. (or chance heavy fines if you get caught without one) I would then check very carefully the output of your sprinklers by placing several containers around the field to make sure the coverage is even. Every pesticide label has info about injecting (irrigating) the product. If not, call the manufacture.

I'm all for it. I think you ought to fertilize this way as well. Yearly soil tests and tissue analysis will let you fine-tune your nutrients. This not only saves tractor time, but helps keep compaction at a minimum. I believe anyone that irrigates should look into injecting (irrigating) everything possible. Think of this, it is not unusual for a crop to need 1/2 pound of boron or 5 pounds of zinc per acre. Now, if all the other nutrients are OK, how in the hell can one get 1/2 of boron out to the crop? Irrigate it!


----------

